# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Trung >  Du lịch Nha Trang: Tour Nha Trang - Biển Đảo

## asia_nt01

Du lịch Nha Trang: Tour Nha Trang - Biển Đảo 

Khởi hành từ Sài Gòn
Thời gian: 3 ngày 2 đêm.
Khởi hành: 20/7
Giá tour: 5,199,000 VND.
Phương tiện: Xe du lịch đời mới


Du lịch Nha Trang - Theo thời gian, Nha Trang đã thay đổi rất nhiều, nhưng bãi biển Nha Trang vẫn giữ được nét đẹp vốn có. Dưới ánh nắng vàng rực rỡ, bờ cát trắng của bãi biển Nha Trang uốn cong như một lưỡi liềm bạc ôm lấy vịnh biển xanh như ngọc. Biển Nha Trang luôn giữ nét đẹp riêng, không thể trộn lẫn.

Ngày 01: Nha Trang - Suối Khoáng - Tháp Bà - Đảo Vinpearl (ăn trưa, tối)
Sáng: Đến Nha Trang. Quý khách tham quan Suối khoáng nóng tháp Bà tắm hồ bơi, thưởng thức liệu pháp “Ôn tuyền thuỷ liệu pháp”, tắm bùn khoáng (Bao gồm tắm hồ bơi 50.000 VND/người lớn, không bao gồm các chi phí tắm bùn khác.)
Trưa: Quý khách dùng bữa trưa tại Nhà hàng. Đến khách sạn nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi.
Chiều: Quý khách khởi hành tham quan Vinpearl (Chi phí tự túc: 300.000VND/người lớn, 210.000 VND/vé trẻ em, bao gồm cáp treo và tất cả phí trò chơi trong Vinpearlland)

Trò chơi ngoài trời: đu quay cảm giác mạnh, đu quay dây văng, đu quay thú nhún, đu quay con voi, tàu lượn siêu tốc, đu quay vòng xoay, xe đạp bay, tàu hải tặc, thành phố vui nhộn, thú nhún, xiếc thú (3 xuất/ngày).
Trò chơi trong nhà: phim bốn chiều, xe đụng, vườn cổ tích, thiên đường trẻ em, siêu thị game, phòng karaoke…
Khu thuỷ cung Vinpearlland với diện tích trên 3,400m2, là đại dương thu nhỏ với hơn 300 loài cá đẹp, quý hiếm và lạ mắt.
Khu công viên nước với các trò chơi cảm giác mạnh: khu trò chơi mạo hiểm, khu trò chơi dành cho trẻ em, hồ tạo sóng, dòng sông lười, khu trò chơi gia đình mạo hiểm…
Tối: Quý khách dùng bữa tối tại Nhà hàng. Sau đó trở về khách sạn tự do nghỉ ngơi hoặc khám phá Nha Trang về đêm.

Ngày 02: Nha Trang - Tour 4 Đảo (ăn 03 bữa)
Sáng: Quý khách dùng bữa sáng tại Khách sạn. Quý khách khởi hành đi tham quan 4 Đảo.

Bãi Cũi: quý khách tham quan, bơi lặn trực tiếp ngắm nhìn những mảng san hô và các loài sinh vật biển quí hiếm hoặc quý khách có thể ngắm san hô bằng tàu đáy kính (chi phí tự túc:tàu đáy kính: 40.000VND, lặn 450.000 đ (Lần lặn thứ 1), 200.000 đ (Lần lặn thứ 2 ), 200.000 tour nha trang đ ( Bơi xem san hô bằng kính lặn, ống thở)
Hòn Một: quý khách dùng cơm trưa nhẹ với các món ăn hải sản: cá chiên sốt cà, Mực nướng, Thịt nướng khoai tây chiên, Trứng chiên, Canh tôm cải…
Tham gia chương trình văn nghệ “Cây nhà lá vườn” Quán rượu nổi! Một ly rượu, một lát thơm ngay dưới nước bạn có thể nâng ly và tâm tình với bạn bè.

Bãi Sạn quý khách giải trí và nghỉ ngơi tại điểm du lịch nổi tiếng ở Nha Trang. Dự tiệc trái cây để thưởng thức hương vị của nhiều loại trái cây hiện có tai Nha Trang. (Bao gồm phí Bãi Trang 20.000 VND/vé)
Hòn Miễu: tham quan Hồ Cá Trí Nguyên. (Bao gồm vé Hồ Cá Trí Nguyên 35.000 VND/vé)
Tối: Dùng bữa tối tại Nhà hàng. Trở về Khách sạn tự do nghỉ ngơi hoặc khám phá Nha Trang về đêm.

Ngày 03: Nha Trang (ăn sáng, trưa)
Sáng: Dùng bữa sáng tại Khách sạn. Quý khách tự do hoặc đi tham quan Thành phố:

Tháp Bà Ponaga: một công trình có quy mô lớn nhất và có vai trò quan trọng trong lịch sử nghệ thuật kiến trúc tôn giáo Chăm.
Chùa Long Sơn: ngôi chùa nổi tiếng nhất Nha Trang. Đỉnh đồi là bức tượng Kim Thân Phật tổ (còn gọi là tượng Phật trắng) ngồi thuyết pháp, tượng cao 21 m, đài sen làm đế cao 7 m.
Xe đưa quý khách mua sắm đặc sản tại Chợ Đầm. Sau đó trả phòng, ăn trưa tự do đến giờ ra phi trường Cam Ranh đáp chuyến bay về thành phố HCM. Đến TP HCM kết thúc tour chia tay quý khách, hẹn ngày tái ngộ.

Giá tour bao gồm:
Vé máy bay khứ hồi
Xe ôtô chỗ đời mới máy lạnh đưa đón tham quan suốt tuyến.
Ăn các bữa ăn theo chương trình (5 bữa chính + 2 bữa điểm tâm) mức 160.000/ngày
Hướng dẫn viên nhiệt tình phục vụ đoàn ăn nghỉ suốt tuyến
Vé thăm quan: Bao gồm trong cá c địa điểm du lịch trong chương trình
Quý khách được phục vụ nước uống trên xe 02 chai/ khách/ngày
Quý khách được tặng 01 mũ Du Lịch Việt.
Bảo hiểm trọn tour mức bồi thường cao nhất 10,000,000đ.
Khách sạn 3 sao: Green hotel, The Light Hotel, Viễn Đông Hotel, Olympic Hotel….(2 khách/phòng) nếu lẻ người thứ 3 ngủ ghép 3k/phòng. Phòng đầy đủ tiện nghi, tiêu chuẩn điều hòa,,truyền hình cáp
du lich nha trang />
Giá tour không bao gồm:
Ăn uống, tham quan, vận chuyển ngoài chương trình.
Vé máy bay SGN - NHA - SGN
Phụ phí phòng đơn.
Phụ phí người nước ngoài 200.000 VND/Khách
Vinpearlland, tắm bùn, Bãi Sạn, Hồ cá Trí Nguyên …
Vé dành cho trẻ em:

Trẻ em từ 12 tuổi trở lên mua 1 vé như người lớn.
Trẻ em từ 6 tuổi đến 11 tuổi mua với giá 75% Vé máy bay, 50% giá tour. Bao gồm phí vận chuyển, ăn uống, bảo hiểm. Ngủ chung cùng cha, mẹ.
Trẻ em từ 2 đến 5 tuổi miễn phí tour nhưng mua vé máy bay theo quy định của hàng không và bảo hiểm 75% Vé máy bay. Ngủ chung cùng cha mẹ .
Trẻ em dưới 2 tuổi mua 10% vé máy bay theo quy định, .ngủ chung cùng cha, mẹ
Hai người lớn chỉ được kèm một trẻ em. Từ trẻ thứ 2 ở độ tuổi từ 2 đến 5 tuổi cần mua một nửa vé người lớn (chưa bao gồm vé máy bay). Tiêu chuẩn nửa vé bao gồm: Suất ăn, ghế ngồi và ngủ ghép chung với gia đình
Điều kiện khi đăng ký và hủy vé tour:

Vé máy bay được xuất ngay sau khi quý khách đăng ký, thanh toán, xác nhận thông tin cá nhân (họ tên, ngày tháng năm sinh…) và có những điều kiện vé như sau: Không được hoàn vé, hủy vé, thay đổi hành trình …vé cũng không có giá trị khi du khách cung cấp sai tên.
Sau khi đăng ký huỷ tour mất 100% tiền vé máy bay (giá vé tại thời điểm book).
Nếu báo huỷ trước 10 ngày chịu phí 10% giá tour + 100% Vé máy bay.
Nếu báo hủy từ 10 đến trước 8 ngày trước ngày khởi hành chịu phí 50% giá tour + 100% Vé máy bay.
Nếu báo hủy từ 8 đến 6 ngày trước ngày khởi hành chịu phí 70% giá tour + 100% Vé máy bay.
Nếu báo hủy từ 5 ngày trước ngày khởi hành chịu phí 100% giá tour + 100% Vé máy bay.
Trường hợp hủy tour do sự cố khách quan như thiên tai, dịch bệnh hoặc do tàu thủy, xe lửa, máy bay hoãn/hủy chuyến, Du Lịch Á Châu sẽ không chịu trách nhiệm bồi thường thêm bất kỳ chi phí nào khác ngoài việc hoàn trả chi phí những dịch vụ chưa được sử dụng của tour đó…

CÔNG TY DU LỊCH Á CHÂU - ASIATOURIST
Trụ Sở Chính: 12 B Lãn Ông, Tp.Nha Trang, Việt Nam
Điện thoại: +84.58.3561616 - 3561617 ||| Fax: +84.58.3561618
khach san nha trang />E-mail: sales@asiatourist.com.vn - info@asiatourist.com.vn
Website: http://www.dulichnhatrang.com.vn
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
DU LỊCH NHA TRANG: TOUR NHA TRANG - MIỀN CÁT TRẮNG

Mã Tour: NTCT3N
Số ngày: 3

Du lịch Nha Trang - Theo thời gian, Nha Trang đã thay đổi rất nhiều, nhưng bãi biển Nha Trang vẫn giữ được nét đẹp vốn có. Dưới ánh nắng vàng rực rỡ, bờ cát trắng của bãi biển Nha Trang uốn cong như một lưỡi liềm bạc ôm lấy vịnh biển xanh như ngọc. Biển Nha Trang luôn giữ nét đẹp riêng, không thể trộn lẫn.

Ngày 01:NHA TRANG - VINPEARLAND (ăn sáng, trưa, tối)
Sáng: Xe và hướng dẫn viên Asiatourist đón Quý khách tại sân bay Cam Ranh/ ga Nha Trang. Sau khi dùng bữa sáng và nhận phòng. Xe đưa Quý khách đi thăm chùa Long Sơn, Tháp Bà Ponagar, Hòn Chồng….quý khách dùng cơm trưa và nghỉ ngơi tại khách sạn. 14h30: Xe đưa quý khách ra bến cảng quý khách đi cáp treo ra tham quan khu du lịch Đảo Hòn Ngọc Việt, tham gia chương trình giải trí tại Thế giới giải trí Vinpearl Land. Tham gia tất cả các trò chơi cảm giác mạnh như: Quay nhào lộn, đu quay voi. Các trò chơi tĩnh như: tàu lượn, đua xe, khám phá vũ trụ, trượt tuyết, lượt sóng, xe điện đụng. Đặc biệt có phòng chiếu phim không gian 4 chiều mới lạ, tăng thêm hiệu quả nhờ các vòi phun gió, nước để thám hiểm đại dương, các đường hầm bí hiểm hay lâu đài ma quái. Xem chương trình biểu diễn trên sân khấu nhạc nước hiện đại nơi từng diễn ra các sự kiện văn hóa lớn: Hoa Hậu Báo Tiền Phong, Chung kết Tiếng Hát Truyền Hình và đặc biệt chương trình Duyên Dáng Việt Nam. 
19h00: Trở lại bằng cáp treo, xe đón về ăn tối. Nghỉ đêm tại Nha Trang.

Ngày 02:KHÁM PHÁ BIỂN ĐẢO (ăn sáng, trưa, tối)
8h00: Sau khi quý khách ăn sáng. Xe đưa khách xuống cảng Cầu Đá. Quý khách lên tàu sang Hòn Miễu tham quan Thủy cung Trí Nguyên - nơi nuôi thả hàng trăm sinh vật biển quý hiếm và đẹp mắt như một bảo tàng sống về biển. Tàu tiếp tục đưa khách đến Hòn Một, Mun…- một trong những khu du lịch được yêu thích nhất tại Nha Trang. Quý khách tự do tắm biển, ngắm san hô bằng tàu đáy kính và tham gia các trò chơi trên biển như kéo dù, môtô nước… (chi phí tự túc). 
11h30: Tàu đưa Quý khách đến Hòn Tre - một đảo hoang được xây dựng thành một khu du lịch khá thơ mộng với bãi biển trong xanh. Dùng bữa trưa tại nhà hàng Con Sẻ Tre trên đảo. quý khách nghi ngơi và tắm biển 
Tàu đưa Quý khách về lại đất liền. nghỉ ngơi
Sau khi dùng cơm tối. quý khách tự do tham quan phố biển về đêm

Ngày 03:YANG BAY - KHÁM PHÁ TIỀM ẨN (ăn sáng, trưa, tối)
8h30: Sau khi ăn sáng, xe đưa quý khách đi tham quan KDL Yang Bay 
9h30: xe đến Yang Bay. Quý khách chuyển sang di chuyển bằng xe điện bắt đầu tham quan công viên Du Lịch Yang Bay. Tới điểm tập kết tại thác-Yang Bay, HDV sẽ đưa quý khách tham quan thác Yang Bay và thác Yang Khang. Tại đây quý khách thưởng thức “Tiếng đá Yang bay”, một loại đàn đá độc đáo của người dân tộc Răglay. Sau đó quý khách tắm suối và nghỉ ngơi tại bờ suối.
12h30: Quý khách dùng cơm trưa tại nhà hang Yang Bay.
13h15: Quý khách thưởng thức chương trình biểu diễn đàn đá và các nhạc cụ dân tộc. Sau đó quý khách đi xe điện tham quan vườn lan, khu nuôi bảo tồn gấu hoang dã và khu trò chơi dân gian. Quý khách sẽ bất ngờ với những khả năng của những chú heo khi chúng biểu diễn những màn đua ngoạn mục tại trường đua heo Yang Bay. Tiếp tục tham gia trò chơi bắn nỏ và ném lao để săn những phần thưởng ngộ nghĩnh (tự túc mua vé).
15h00: ghé chợ đầm mua đặc sản
16h00: quý khách dùng đặc sản nem nướng Ninh Hòa. Tiễn đoàn. Kết thúc chương trình.


 Giá tour bao gồm:
+ Xe máy lạnh phục vụ suốt tuyến. 
+Tàu tham quan đảo 
+ Khách sạn: tiêu chuẩn 02 người/1 phòng đôi. 
+ Ăn uống theo chương trình 
+ Hướng dẫn viên suốt tuyến. 
+ Phí tham quan theo chương trình, phí tham quan Vinpearland, ngâm tắm bùn khoáng. 
+ Phục vụ khăn lạnh và nước suối (1 ngày/1 chai). 

  Giá tour không bao gồm:
+ Thuế VAT, các trò chơi trên biển.
+ Điện thoại, giặt ủi trong khách sạn và các chi phí cá nhân ngoài chương trình. 

 Ghi chú:
+ Qúy khách mang theo CMND bản chính để làm thủ tục nhận phòng. 
+ Trẻ em chưa có CMND mang theo bản sao Giấy khai sinh.

CÔNG TY DU LỊCH Á CHÂU - ASIATOURIST
Trụ Sở Chính: 12 B Lãn Ông, Tp.Nha Trang, Việt Nam
Điện thoại: +84.58.3561616 - 3561617 ||| Fax: +84.58.3561618
E-mail: sales@asiatourist.com.vn - info@asiatourist.com.vn
Website: http://www.asiatourist.com.vn

----------

